# Positioning of Rhinestone Transfers



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

Question for everyone...
Where are you positioning your rhinestone transfers on tees? How far down from the neckline? Been doing decals and this is my first tee and it just hit me that I'm not sure of the placement. Can someone please help me?
Thanks!
AP


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

apparelprincess said:


> Question for everyone...
> Where are you positioning your rhinestone transfers on tees? How far down from the neckline? Been doing decals and this is my first tee and it just hit me that I'm not sure of the placement. Can someone please help me?
> Thanks!
> AP


 
I follow this guide.
(have it in printed form over my heat press)

I found it through a link here at TSF last year. (http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t72441.html#post430536) but the link in that post no longer works so I am glad that I saved it to my comp!)


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I found a helpful "eyeball" way of doing this. Most of my designs are center chest. I place a T squre ruler from the bottom of one arm pit to the bottom of the other. And I don't get to specific about being lined up perfect, just the ballpark of the lower arm pit seams. I line the design up along the T-Square ruler edge and "eyeball" center using the neck opening as a guide. Sometimes I adjust the design up or down, along the ruler edge just according to how I feel about it. The designs are placed nicely for center chest, down far enough to not look too high and like they are right under someone's neck and not too low for ladies.

Of course, all of this is on the supposition that the tee is lined up correctly on the heat platen to begin with. It's not rocket science, it's tee shirts, and I don't have to be perfect. Besides, perfect takes up too much time when you are doing a big run.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im thinking of getting one of these,anyone using one?
Alignment Systems for Heat Transfer Presses – Laser Targeting Systems


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Or get a Tee Square It http://www.heatpressessentials.com/


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I found this within the forum, posted it elsewhere so you might see a good conversation and some good ideas on the subject.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t3963.html





apparelprincess said:


> Question for everyone...
> Where are you positioning your rhinestone transfers on tees? How far down from the neckline? Been doing decals and this is my first tee and it just hit me that I'm not sure of the placement. Can someone please help me?
> Thanks!
> AP


----------

